# Worried about my ghost



## Executor of Fruit Flies (Jan 24, 2006)

Okay, so so here's the reason. After I got some newly ordered houseflies, I decided to feed one of my ghosts by putting it in the container with the flies. Well, it fell, and now it's covered in the white powder that the flies come shipped in (I'm guessing it's some kind of flour/sugar mixture). It cleaned itself as best it could, and I tried spraying it a bit, but it's been about a week now and some of the powder is still on it. It behaves normally, despite a crooked but still functional foreleg from a bad molt. I'm worried about a fungal infection from the powder. Any ideas?


----------



## dino. (Jan 25, 2006)

hold it under the sink for a second or two. that should wash off the powder without damging the mantid


----------



## Rick (Jan 26, 2006)

I don't recommend holding your mantis under water for any length of time. Use a wet q tip or something to wipe the mantis off. I doubt whatever is on the mantis will harm it though.


----------

